# Newnan, GA - Beautiful Black GSD Needs Rescue -



## carolre (May 20, 2009)

http://www.shelterrescueinc.org/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/King2.jpg

http://www.shelterrescueinc.org/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/King1.jpg

#18328 EXTREMELY URGENT! 

Breed: German Shepherd Dog 
Sex: Male 
Age: Adult 
Size: Medium
ID: 18328 Carroll AC
Vaccinated
PLEASE CONTACT CARROLL COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL TO ADOPT THIS PET: 770-834-8150. The address is 280 Zyzzx Road, Carrollton, GA 30117. King is a 6-year old male German Shepherd. His coat is all black. He is a great dog - well-behaved and intelligent. It's so sad because he is looking for his former owner when he goes outside. King has had his dhlpp shot.This shelter is NOT a no-kill shelter. If you are interested in an animal, please act quickly. Phone the Carroll County Animal Shelter (770-834-8150 ext. 10) or visit the shelter from 10:00 a.m. till 4:00 p.m. on Monday through Saturday. Adoption fee: $20. 

King is up-to-date with routine shots. 

CLICK HERE FOR ADOPTION INFORMATION 

http://www.shelterrescueinc.org/id1.html


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Duplicate thread. Will bump up the original.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD


----------

